# Try Cheese sticks!



## jakesmith (Jun 14, 2008)

I dont have a bakers bag (or whatever you call them) and stuffing ABTs can get messy doing it with your fingers. So what I figured out is use Cheese Sticks. They now come in a lot of varieties so you can usually find the cheese your looking for. My last batch came out good and wasnt much of a mess.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## supervman (Jun 14, 2008)

Just take a "zip" bag 
fill it with your stuffing
get as much air out as possible 
Seal top
work material down into a corner of the bag
Snip the corner off of the bag 
use to squeeze filling into your ABT's or whatever. 

Good Luck
SKOL
Vman


----------



## mavrick813 (Jun 14, 2008)

And on a side note the baker's bag thing, is called a piping bag. 

Mike


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 15, 2008)

One of the main reasons I cut my jalapenos length wise (to form canoes) is so I can stuff them easier.  

I simply use a teaspoon and "scrape" the cheese mixture into the pepper. 

The zip-top bag with a corner cut off is also a good idea.


----------



## payson (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree. I used to core them but never again. So much easier to cut them lengthwise. I think you can load them with more filling this way too!


----------



## bonedadddy (Jun 17, 2008)

When I use my bakers bag to fill them, I tilt my pinkie finger up...it just seems more civilized that way hehehehe :-)

I am going to stuff some Poblano's this weekend...Quite a bit bigger, but I think the taste will keep with them! And they are mild enough that the wife will eat them...


----------



## pitrow (Jun 17, 2008)

excellent suggestion! I will use it for those times I'm too lazy to pipe the filling from the bag. Points for you!


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 28, 2008)

I used the end of my wifes metal ice cream scoop to stuff the good into the pepper.  fit perfect,  I will try the zip lock bag trick next time.


----------



## tims77 (Jul 10, 2008)

teaspoon and my thumb

it ain't fun if you don't get messy


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 10, 2008)

I vote Boat! Lots more filling per pepper. Also, you don't need a contraption to hold them up, just line them up on the grates. They also seem easier to clean this way.


----------



## goobi99 (Jul 11, 2008)

i use a frosting gun for filling mine. it looks like a caulking gun. i found it in the wifes baking supplies. its made by wilton and runs about $15. it works better than any thing else ive tried. i mean, it looks like a caulking gun how could it not work? maybe they make one that i can connect to the compressor


----------



## walking dude (Jul 12, 2008)

another nice thing about making canoes/boats outta em..........it doubles the servings.........lolol


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 12, 2008)

My wife has an electric one, that she uses for christmas cookies, I might have to borrow it.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hard to use a pipin bag for hard cheeses but it does work great for the soft fillings.

I'm a traditionalist and still like them upright in a chili grill.


----------

